# quick scallop recipes



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

will be in pt st joe next week doing some scallop diving. need a couple quick recipes that we can fix while in a rent house. don't want to have to go out and get a bunch of stuff. was thinking of a olive oil and garlic simmer type thing, or a grilling recipe. thanks.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

this time of year the scallops are going to be very small, maybe the size of a dime or nickle, but the larger ones won't grow that way for another 6 weeks. Grilling is a hard thing to do with those, so the skillet is your best friend. 

Don't put anything on them before cooking like lemon or the acid with start cooking and make them tough. My favorite is melted butter, get it good and hot. Toss the scallops in soy sauce, toss in the butter and add a sprinkle of minced garlic and a tiny bit of paprika. Stir in the butter to cook fully, maybe two minutes max. Remove, drain or pat dry, add a bit of lemon juice and serve over pasta with melted butter and garlic stirred in. That, is a Port St Joe meal that takes less than 10 min and is fixed in two pans.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Make sure you roll the scallops in a dish towel before you cook them. Olive oil, salt, pepper, cook on medium-high heat for just a minute or so on each side.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good, i'll give it a try. wasn't aware they would be so small. the pasta thing will work for us and spread the scallops around some.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Make sure you roll the scallops in a dish towel before you cook them. Olive oil, salt, pepper, cook on medium-high heat for just a minute or so on each side.


I would not do them more than about 30 seconds. Just barely cooked.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Hot butter, salt and pepper. Sauté for a short time ans serve. No need to trick up scallops.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Razzorduck said:


> Hot butter, salt and pepper. Sauté for a short time ans serve. No need to trick up scallops.


definetly my kinda cookin'. thanks. what kinda sides would you suggest?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I saute them with real butter and some chopped garlic. Sometimes I put in some chopped green onions. Fresh scallops don't need anything else.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

I like to sear & braise scallops in a cast iron skillet. Melt butter in the skillet while heating to Med-High. Sear the scallops in the melted butter with a minced clove of garlic & a very light sprinkle of Tony Chacherie's. No more than a minute or two on the stovetop, then cover & put into a preheated 350° oven for 3-4 mins. Salt & pepper works too, but I like the little bit of heat that Tony's gives to the scallops.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Ceviche!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Razzorduck said:


> Hot butter, salt and pepper. Sauté for a short time ans serve. No need to trick up scallops.


This is my favorite recipe for lots of meats. I do the same thing with beef, deer steaks, trout, bass, talapia ect. Hot butter, salt and pepper is simple but makes for a great flavor.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*cooked em'*

we did the butter/garlic thing and they were great! on the way home, we stopped in Scott, La. and shopped at Don's. i was looking at the sauces and gravies section and saw a bisque sauce additive. that got me to thinking about a scallop bisque. will post up the results when it happens.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

The best I ever tasted: My friend brought rosemary along. Stems and leaves. He used the stems (with leaves attached) and run the stem right down the middle of them. Grilled for a few minutes Delicious


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

Sauté for a short time ans serve. No need to trick up scallops.
__________________


----------

